# Weltmeister S4 для консерватории



## _Scandalli_ (21 Мар 2013)

Думаю покупать. На данный момент 2-й курс музыкального училища. Посоветуйте! Нашел практически новый С4, но не знаю, надолго ли его хватит? Или все-таки будет лучше присмотреть Супиту? 
И, если можно, можете сказать плюсы и минусы С4? 
Спасибо Вам!)


----------



## bombastic (21 Мар 2013)

нет не хватит. сейчас все играют на акко и итальянцах.


----------



## justgrilen (21 Мар 2013)

Я не был бы столь категоричен. Все зависит от финансовых возможностей и какие цели Вы ставите перед собой. С4 весьма неплохой инструмент, и если он в отличном состоянии, при наличии выборки можно добиться определенного результата.


----------



## Valah (21 Мар 2013)

Согласен с предыдущим оратором ! У нас в Одессе и на Консоне заканчивали консерваторию, потом благополучно продавали и начинали думать как заработать денег на жизнь. S4 достойный вариант, а когда вы поймете, что его "переросли" - купите итальянца...


----------



## ze_go (21 Мар 2013)

Valah писал:


> У нас в Одессе и на Консоне заканчивали консерваторию


у нас в Одессе в консе и на "Ленинградах" учатся,
а эта штука будет посильнее "Фауста" Гёте :biggrin:


----------



## kreutz (20 Янв 2017)

ze_go писал:


----------

